# giraffe cam..she is getting ready to give birth



## strollingbones

EarthCam - Giraffe Cam


----------



## strollingbones

bump ....i think she is getting close they closed the door to the outside....


----------



## strollingbones

all she has done is pace and eat....eat and pace


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Thanks very much for this!

I was very addicted to an eagle cam but they've fledged so I needed a new fix.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

OH NOES!!

Just when it looks like birth is imminent, she moves to the other room!


----------



## strollingbones

o still no baby?


----------



## strollingbones

uh oh .....you can see her sides moving


----------



## strollingbones

i think its happening!


----------



## strollingbones

she is standing still.....but you can see her side beginning to move....


----------



## strollingbones

and she is back to eating......


----------



## sitarro

I shot this yesterday at the Houston Zoo, 4 months old. Click on the photo.....
[URL=http://s693.photobucket.com/albums/vv299/Sitarro2009/assorted%20shots/?action=view&current=ExtendedBabyGiraffeweb.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## syrenn

COOL!!!

shes just standing there.... she stamped her back hoof.


----------



## syrenn

God damn it bones.... now you got me watching this!!!!


----------



## syrenn

nnnoooo..... turn around! I dont want the head end!!!


----------



## Amelia

Is she sitting?




Edit:  the answer to my silly question was no, the camera angle just make her backside look very low.


----------



## syrenn

no...standing. Tail still down.... but moving a lot. It also looks to me as if she is in labor....with contractions every 4 minutes. 

do they sit when they give birth? I thought it was like a horse.


----------



## Amelia

I wouldn't expect her to sit ....


----------



## syrenn

momma.... you are just taking to long! 

hopefully when i look in the morning.... there will be a little one...and a replay!!!


----------



## syrenn

i cant sleep... and she is still there just munching away.....


----------



## syrenn

i think its coming..... hey are zooming in the camera!


----------



## strollingbones

bitch is just teasing us now!


----------



## syrenn

i know!!!!


----------



## strollingbones

and yes they give birth standing......she will drop that calf off camera lol


----------



## strollingbones

baby or dump?


----------



## syrenn

shes holding her tail up now.... good sign.


----------



## strollingbones

she is having the baby......you can see it starting to come out


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> and yes they give birth standing......she will drop that calf off camera lol





if they miss this shot... i am gonna scream!!


----------



## strollingbones

or she is a wee bit swollen...damn it....i think today is the last day on her projected due date


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> or she is a wee bit swollen...damn it....i think today is the last day on her projected due date




i say they put on the long gloves and yank it out!!!


----------



## strollingbones

a watched giraffe never births


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> a watched giraffe never births




yeah well... they have no problem making babies in front of everyone at the zoo....




OMG....


----------



## strollingbones

i know she is off camera lol


----------



## syrenn

biatch!!!  such a tease.....


----------



## syrenn

this is what she did all night.... lol  

one hind leg forward.. belly moving.. and the appearance of contractions...


----------



## strollingbones

she is just swaying...then she will go back to eating....i swear....


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> she is just swaying...then she will go back to eating....i swear....




im telling ya.... shes been like this .....ALL night!!!  The tail up will be the sure sign.....


----------



## strollingbones

she is standing still longer..and longer


----------



## strollingbones

The Wait Continues For Pregnant Giraffe To Give Birth At Greenville Zoo | WSPA


----------



## koshergrl

Good grief, she has to be bored. Someone give her a book!


----------



## strollingbones

she has access to the outside...millions have logged on for the last what...8 days...


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> she has access to the outside...millions have logged on for the last what...8 days...




8 damn days....are you kidding me???!!!???


----------



## koshergrl

Good..because the first thing I thought was 'she needs to be able to walk around or this could take months'.

Horses can hold onto babies for up to a month after their due dates. I had a mare who was due (and you know when they're due, as the breeding is controlled) early one spring. It was a really cold spring.

We lived on a road where there were about 13 broodmares up the road a little way, also all pregnant...

Nobody had any babies that year on their due dates....my mare was a whole month over her due date, I think she was 5 weeks passed. And the day that she delivered, so did all the broodmares up the road.

They couldn't see or hear each other, they were about 5 miles apart.


----------



## syrenn

I should neg you for this bones!!!  i cant stop watching!!!!


----------



## syrenn

the tail is up!


----------



## strollingbones

she is off camera now...damn it......she just keeps eating


----------



## strollingbones

i think giraffes are a little better with due dates....


----------



## strollingbones

ahhhh she leaves the paddock again


----------



## strollingbones

just think how the zoo staff feels....


----------



## strollingbones

she is doing something real weird.....squatting?


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> she is doing something real weird.....squatting?





ggrr....she was doing that ALL night too!


----------



## strollingbones

o damn


----------



## strollingbones

hubby is making odd comments about food and all....break fast he is calling it????


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> hubby is making odd comments about food and all....break fast he is calling it????




lol...i am afraid to get up an pee! To hell with breakfast!!!


----------



## strollingbones

lol i can turn the monitor.....and yes i have had to go to the bathroom too lol


----------



## Valerie

^  Hurry, you still have time!


----------



## syrenn

Valerie said:


> ^  Hurry, you still have time!




this thing is going to come out like an explosion!


----------



## syrenn

good dam it...she keeps moving out of frame!


----------



## strollingbones

they need to clean the stall and put fresh hay down


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> they need to clean the stall and put fresh hay down




im not sure they will do that so close to delivery...it may spook her.


----------



## koshergrl

They don't have straw on the floor that i can see. It's just some hay that she's pulled out of her feeder.


----------



## syrenn

koshergrl said:


> They don't have straw on the floor that i can see. It's just some hay that she's pulled out of her feeder.



straw... hay.... is there a difference?


----------



## Valerie

koshergrl said:


> They don't have straw on the floor that i can see. It's just some hay that she's pulled out of her feeder.




Looks likes she's got that corner ready for when the time comes...


----------



## Valerie

syrenn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have straw on the floor that i can see. It's just some hay that she's pulled out of her feeder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straw... hay.... is there a difference?
Click to expand...





Fresh green hay vs dried up old crunchy straw...?


----------



## syrenn

Valerie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have straw on the floor that i can see. It's just some hay that she's pulled out of her feeder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straw... hay.... is there a difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh green hay vs dried up old crunchy straw...?
Click to expand...



i thought green was alpha?  


 


i so know they are gonna laugh at us.....


----------



## Valerie

syrenn said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> straw... hay.... is there a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh green hay vs dried up old crunchy straw...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i thought green was alpha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i so know they are gonna laugh at us.....
Click to expand...





  We are not exactly farm girls...


----------



## syrenn

Valerie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh green hay vs dried up old crunchy straw...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought green was alpha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i so know they are gonna laugh at us.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not exactly farm girls...
Click to expand...



hey hey hey.... we must not discuss what goes on at the farm!!!  Didn't you get the fatwa on that?


----------



## Valerie

syrenn said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought green was alpha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i so know they are gonna laugh at us.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not exactly farm girls...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hey hey hey.... we must not discuss what goes on at the farm!!!  Didn't you get the fatwa on that?
Click to expand...


----------



## syrenn

Valerie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are not exactly farm girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey hey hey.... we must not discuss what goes on at the farm!!!  Didn't you get the fatwa on that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## koshergrl

Valerie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't have straw on the floor that i can see. It's just some hay that she's pulled out of her feeder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> straw... hay.... is there a difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh green hay vs dried up old crunchy straw...?
Click to expand...


You don't use hay as bedding. For one thing, it's expensive. For another, it tempts the animals to eat food that has crap on it.


----------



## koshergrl

syrenn said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> straw... hay.... is there a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh green hay vs dried up old crunchy straw...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i thought green was alpha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i so know they are gonna laugh at us.....
Click to expand...


Yes they are, lol.

Straw is the stalk only of wheat or other cereal grain crops, taken from the fields after harvest and baled. It's usually pale cream color, and there are few if any heads.

Hay comes in as many different varieties as there are grass, since thats what it is. Its generally green...different colors of green depending on what type/age/when it was cut..there is grass hay and there is alfalfa...alfalfa has stalks and leaves, and generally a higher protein content than grass hay. Maybe feed a combination of grass/alfalfa....

What I see in the giraffe's pen looks like grass hay. Maybe timothy...it's fine...

Alfalfa (live and dried):







Orchard grass:






Timothy:






Types of Hay | The Equinest

Straw:


----------



## sitarro

Ladies, have you seen the gestation period for giraffes? 14 months!!!! The baby comes out weighing 150 pounds and is 6'6"!!!!


----------



## Katzndogz

Did she have the baby?  What happened?


----------



## strollingbones

so far no baby


----------



## syrenn

i think it a lie... and all padding!!!


----------



## strollingbones

ya think we need maury?


----------



## Grandma

Junior's bouncing around like mad in there, but I don't think Autumn's going into real labor just yet. Do animals eat like mad while they're in labor? I only have experience with a couple of cats and they stopped eating about 6 hours ahead of delivery.

If anyone's taking bets, I say early Tuesday morning.


----------



## Sarah G

It's silly, I know, but she seems so lonely right now.  Hope she gives birth soon.


----------



## Sarah G

She's finally laying down.


----------



## strollingbones

well i wished i didnt find this link......lol....hubby is watching too and he is pissed....

i think you are right...as long as she is eating....she aint having that baby


----------



## strollingbones

ooooooooooooooo i think its happening


----------



## strollingbones

she is having contractions that are nearly knocking her off her feet.....


----------



## strollingbones

now she is eating.........


----------



## koshergrl

Grandma said:


> Junior's bouncing around like mad in there, but I don't think Autumn's going into real labor just yet. Do animals eat like mad while they're in labor? I only have experience with a couple of cats and they stopped eating about 6 hours ahead of delivery.
> 
> If anyone's taking bets, I say early Tuesday morning.



Horses and cows often eat right up until the second they give birth.

I think this is taking too long. The big grazers don't typically take long to drop their babies. Both baby and mom are compromised  by long labor.


----------



## Valerie

strollingbones said:


> ooooooooooooooo i think its happening





Is it time?


----------



## strollingbones

she is now officially overdue


----------



## Valerie

Damn, every time I take a look she leaves the room!


----------



## Valerie

Updated: October 21, 2012

Watch the giraffe activity live from the zoo via a webcam by clicking here. http://www.earthcam.com/usa/southcarolina/greenville/


October 20, 2012

The Greenville Zoo's expectant giraffe, Autumn continues her daily routine being out in the giraffe paddock during the day and on display for zoo visitors. 

Saturday on the Zoo's Facebook page those who care for Autum said she did very well overnight.  Autumn will be outside for the day while her partner Walter will be in the barn.  Zoo keepers plan to bring Autumn into the giraffe barn around 1:30 Saturday afternoon.

The zoo is hosting Boo in the Zoo and will close at 4:00 p.m. in preparation for that event.  

Watch the giraffes live via a webcam by clicking here.  http://www.earthcam.com/usa/southcarolina/greenville/



October 19, 2012

The Greenville Zoo says during their morning checks Friday on Autumn that she is doing well and nothing much changed since Thursday. The pregnant giraffe is to give birth at any time. Autumn is under continuous monitoring by staff.  

The zoo says they are adding piles of hay in the paddock to entice Autumn to move about the exhibit a little more.

Zoo staff is expecting it to be a full day because Boo in the Zoo starts Friday night.

Watch Autumn in the outside paddock and Walter inside through this link.

EarthCam - Giraffe Cam






Zoo Keepers Say More Movement May Help Autumn Give Birth | WSPA


----------



## Sarah G

Valerie said:


> Updated: October 21, 2012
> 
> Watch the giraffe activity live from the zoo via a webcam by clicking here. EarthCam - Giraffe Cam
> 
> 
> October 20, 2012
> 
> The Greenville Zoo's expectant giraffe, Autumn continues her daily routine being out in the giraffe paddock during the day and on display for zoo visitors.
> 
> Saturday on the Zoo's Facebook page those who care for Autum said she did very well overnight.  Autumn will be outside for the day while her partner Walter will be in the barn.  Zoo keepers plan to bring Autumn into the giraffe barn around 1:30 Saturday afternoon.
> 
> The zoo is hosting Boo in the Zoo and will close at 4:00 p.m. in preparation for that event.
> 
> Watch the giraffes live via a webcam by clicking here.  EarthCam - Giraffe Cam
> 
> 
> 
> October 19, 2012
> 
> The Greenville Zoo says during their morning checks Friday on Autumn that she is doing well and nothing much changed since Thursday. The pregnant giraffe is to give birth at any time. Autumn is under continuous monitoring by staff.
> 
> The zoo says they are adding piles of hay in the paddock to entice Autumn to move about the exhibit a little more.
> 
> Zoo staff is expecting it to be a full day because Boo in the Zoo starts Friday night.
> 
> Watch Autumn in the outside paddock and Walter inside through this link.
> 
> EarthCam - Giraffe Cam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoo Keepers Say More Movement May Help Autumn Give Birth | WSPA



Thanks, I've never seen her through the outside cam though.  Has anyone?


----------



## Sarah G

She's got something good to eat now and somebody is on the other side so she seems perkier.


----------



## tjvh

Wow that thing eats like a Horse... With a really long neck of course of course.


----------



## Valerie

Sarah G said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Updated: October 21, 2012
> 
> Watch the giraffe activity live from the zoo via a webcam by clicking here. EarthCam - Giraffe Cam
> 
> 
> October 20, 2012
> 
> The Greenville Zoo's expectant giraffe, Autumn continues her daily routine being out in the giraffe paddock during the day and on display for zoo visitors.
> 
> Saturday on the Zoo's Facebook page those who care for Autum said she did very well overnight.  Autumn will be outside for the day while her partner Walter will be in the barn.  Zoo keepers plan to bring Autumn into the giraffe barn around 1:30 Saturday afternoon.
> 
> The zoo is hosting Boo in the Zoo and will close at 4:00 p.m. in preparation for that event.
> 
> Watch the giraffes live via a webcam by clicking here.  EarthCam - Giraffe Cam
> 
> 
> 
> October 19, 2012
> 
> The Greenville Zoo says during their morning checks Friday on Autumn that she is doing well and nothing much changed since Thursday. The pregnant giraffe is to give birth at any time. Autumn is under continuous monitoring by staff.
> 
> The zoo says they are adding piles of hay in the paddock to entice Autumn to move about the exhibit a little more.
> 
> Zoo staff is expecting it to be a full day because Boo in the Zoo starts Friday night.
> 
> Watch Autumn in the outside paddock and Walter inside through this link.
> 
> EarthCam - Giraffe Cam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoo Keepers Say More Movement May Help Autumn Give Birth | WSPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I've never seen her through the outside cam though.  Has anyone?
Click to expand...





I've only briefly viewed from the camera inside the stall. I can see she's back inside eating now...


----------



## Big Black Dog

What's the protocol?  Do you hand out cigars when a baby giraffe is born or bales of hay?


----------



## strollingbones

i will hand out thank you cards...when the humans appear they are soooooooooo small


----------



## Valerie

Sarah G said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Updated: October 21, 2012
> 
> Watch the giraffe activity live from the zoo via a webcam by clicking here. EarthCam - Giraffe Cam
> 
> 
> October 20, 2012
> 
> The Greenville Zoo's expectant giraffe, Autumn continues her daily routine being out in the giraffe paddock during the day and on display for zoo visitors.
> 
> Saturday on the Zoo's Facebook page those who care for Autum said she did very well overnight.  Autumn will be outside for the day while her partner Walter will be in the barn.  Zoo keepers plan to bring Autumn into the giraffe barn around 1:30 Saturday afternoon.
> 
> The zoo is hosting Boo in the Zoo and will close at 4:00 p.m. in preparation for that event.
> 
> Watch the giraffes live via a webcam by clicking here.  EarthCam - Giraffe Cam
> 
> 
> 
> October 19, 2012
> 
> The Greenville Zoo says during their morning checks Friday on Autumn that she is doing well and nothing much changed since Thursday. The pregnant giraffe is to give birth at any time. Autumn is under continuous monitoring by staff.
> 
> The zoo says they are adding piles of hay in the paddock to entice Autumn to move about the exhibit a little more.
> 
> Zoo staff is expecting it to be a full day because Boo in the Zoo starts Friday night.
> 
> Watch Autumn in the outside paddock and Walter inside through this link.
> 
> EarthCam - Giraffe Cam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoo Keepers Say More Movement May Help Autumn Give Birth | WSPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I've never seen her through the outside cam though.  Has anyone?
Click to expand...




Here is the live outside cam link from the zoo website.







EarthCam - Giraffe Cam

_Earthcam Provides Live Feed of Pregnant Giraffe Zookeepers have set up a live Earthcam to monitor Autumn as she prepares for the delivery of a Masai giraffe calf, which is expected at any time._

The Greenville Zoo, Greenville, SC


----------



## peach174

Big Black Dog said:


> What's the protocol?  Do you hand out cigars when a baby giraffe is born or bales of hay?




Neither one.
You hand out Acacia tree leaves.


----------



## Amelia

strollingbones said:


> i will hand out thank you cards...when the humans appear they are soooooooooo small





Did you see the little chat the worker and the giraffe just had?


----------



## Sarah G

Valerie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Updated: October 21, 2012
> 
> Watch the giraffe activity live from the zoo via a webcam by clicking here. EarthCam - Giraffe Cam
> 
> 
> October 20, 2012
> 
> The Greenville Zoo's expectant giraffe, Autumn continues her daily routine being out in the giraffe paddock during the day and on display for zoo visitors.
> 
> Saturday on the Zoo's Facebook page those who care for Autum said she did very well overnight.  Autumn will be outside for the day while her partner Walter will be in the barn.  Zoo keepers plan to bring Autumn into the giraffe barn around 1:30 Saturday afternoon.
> 
> The zoo is hosting Boo in the Zoo and will close at 4:00 p.m. in preparation for that event.
> 
> Watch the giraffes live via a webcam by clicking here.  EarthCam - Giraffe Cam
> 
> 
> 
> October 19, 2012
> 
> The Greenville Zoo says during their morning checks Friday on Autumn that she is doing well and nothing much changed since Thursday. The pregnant giraffe is to give birth at any time. Autumn is under continuous monitoring by staff.
> 
> The zoo says they are adding piles of hay in the paddock to entice Autumn to move about the exhibit a little more.
> 
> Zoo staff is expecting it to be a full day because Boo in the Zoo starts Friday night.
> 
> Watch Autumn in the outside paddock and Walter inside through this link.
> 
> EarthCam - Giraffe Cam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoo Keepers Say More Movement May Help Autumn Give Birth | WSPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I've never seen her through the outside cam though.  Has anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the live outside cam link from the zoo website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EarthCam - Giraffe Cam
> 
> _Earthcam Provides Live Feed of Pregnant Giraffe Zookeepers have set up a live Earthcam to monitor Autumn as she prepares for the delivery of a Masai giraffe calf, which is expected at any time._
> 
> The Greenville Zoo, Greenville, SC
Click to expand...


Oh nice, thanks!


----------



## peach174

Amelia said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will hand out thank you cards...when the humans appear they are soooooooooo small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the little chat the worker and the giraffe just had?
Click to expand...


Yeah, that was cute.


----------



## syrenn

woohoo...i think this is it!!!


----------



## syrenn

well.... something is protruding out.....  and then she moves out of cam...... biatch!


----------



## koshergrl

Where is she? Did they pull her in?


----------



## syrenn

koshergrl said:


> Where is she? Did they pull her in?




i tell ya... she was standing there with her tail up.... and a protrusion that was moving and bumping out......  and then she walked away.....  i give up! 


no she is still there on the other side... they need to readjust the cam.


----------



## Valerie

I see her now...


----------



## koshergrl

Yeah she's been in labor too long. A baby that has had a mom in labor for days is going to be weak...especially if it's moving in and out. Hope that the umbilical cord hasn't been compressed.


----------



## Sarah G

koshergrl said:


> Yeah she's been in labor too long. A baby that has had a mom in labor for days is going to be weak...especially if it's moving in and out. Hope that the umbilical cord hasn't been compressed.



Wish they'd move that cam.  You can't even see what's going on anymore.  That calf looks like it's packed in there tight, it might be weak.


----------



## Valerie

Watch out, I just got the blue screen of death here...  If that happens just reboot in safe mode and do a system restore to a previous time.


----------



## Sarah G

Valerie said:


> Watch out, I just got the blue screen of death here...  If that happens just reboot in safe mode and do a system restore to a previous time.



Where did it come from?


----------



## syrenn

oohh... she is laying down!!


----------



## koshergrl

My daughter is hooked. I hope she has it soon, it's a school night.


----------



## syrenn

koshergrl said:


> My daughter is hooked. I hope she has it soon, it's a school night.




me too.... ive been freaking watching this thing like a nut case!


----------



## Valerie

Sarah G said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out, I just got the blue screen of death here...  If that happens just reboot in safe mode and do a system restore to a previous time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did it come from?
Click to expand...





Je ne se pas... I was watching the live cam...  The only other thing I had open was a recipe from earlier in the day...


----------



## Valerie

_There is no seasonal breeding season for the Masai Giraffe, and females can get pregnant from the age of 4. They also give birth standing up. It takes 26 hours for a giraffe to be born. About 5075% of the calves die in their first few months due to predation. Even though many calves die, the mothers will stab predators such as hyenas or lions with their sharp hooves. This will critically injure or kill a predator quickly; the Masai Giraffe's kick is strong and will crush a lion's skull or shatter its spine._

Masai Giraffe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Valerie

Valerie said:


> _There is no seasonal breeding season for the Masai Giraffe, and females can get pregnant from the age of 4. They also give birth standing up. It takes 26 hours for a giraffe to be born. About 5075% of the calves die in their first few months due to predation. Even though many calves die, the mothers will stab predators such as hyenas or lions with their sharp hooves. This will critically injure or kill a predator quickly; the Masai Giraffe's kick is strong and will crush a lion's skull or shatter its spine._
> 
> Masai Giraffe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





This calf will have much better odds since there is no worry of predation at the zoo!


----------



## strollingbones

okay i am all for bum rushing the zoo and taking this damned giraffe to a real vet lol

i wonder how the zoo is feeling about this live cam about now?  they are getting emails /phone calls etc from all over the world...saying they need to do this and that....


----------



## strollingbones

we need a phone tree....so when she starts we can know....only way we are getting on with our lives lol....hubby told me if i didnt have a dumb phone.....i could watch and ride


----------



## koshergrl

It takes first time mother's longer sometimes, but when you see the baby popping in and out, and it doesn't get born, it's time to do something. I don't hold out much hope for the baby but maybe giraffes are diff than horses and cows. Could be.


----------



## Sarah G

koshergrl said:


> It takes first time mother's longer sometimes, but when you see the baby popping in and out, and it doesn't get born, it's time to do something. I don't hold out much hope for the baby but maybe giraffes are diff than horses and cows. Could be.



I haven't seen it popping in and out.  The calf is moving but she doesn't even seem ready.


----------



## strollingbones

of course we all know better than the vets at the zoo.....


lets just compare vet degrees with them.......


----------



## koshergrl

Sarah G said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes first time mother's longer sometimes, but when you see the baby popping in and out, and it doesn't get born, it's time to do something. I don't hold out much hope for the baby but maybe giraffes are diff than horses and cows. Could be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it popping in and out.  The calf is moving but she doesn't even seem ready.
Click to expand...


I've seen it.


----------



## Sarah G

koshergrl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes first time mother's longer sometimes, but when you see the baby popping in and out, and it doesn't get born, it's time to do something. I don't hold out much hope for the baby but maybe giraffes are diff than horses and cows. Could be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it popping in and out.  The calf is moving but she doesn't even seem ready.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've seen it.
Click to expand...


If I had seen it, I'd take the morning off just so I wouldn't miss it.  It's a once in a lifetime thing and I really wish she would get on with it.


----------



## strollingbones

what i thought was the baby starting out was just swollen bits it does seem


----------



## koshergrl

Last night we saw something out a good solid ways (I can't tell how far because the scale is crazy with the giraffe) and it wasn't a part of her...then she just quit pushing and it went back in. Looked like hooves...it wasn't a part of her.


----------



## koshergrl

Does anyone know if her water has broken? I think it must not have yet...usually that happens right as the baby is born and I hope the vets would have enough sense not to let her hang around for days after the water has broken..


----------



## koshergrl

Good lord but those things eat a lot. All I can think of is the $$$$$ it must cost to feed them. That hay is like gold.


----------



## strollingbones

they are born hooves first


----------



## strollingbones

i will bet you this...the vets at this zoo are not risking a still birth on camera


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> they are born hooves first



I was wondering about that, it looks like the head is up front.  Please keep me informed, I might be able to see it if she gives birth later in the day.  Somebody said it takes 2-4 hours?

Hope I get to see it.


----------



## strollingbones

Updated: October 22, 2012

The Greenville Zoo reports on their Facebook page that their pregnant giraffe, Autumn had a good night and there are no changes in her condition.

Instead of a baby shower, zoo keepers plan to have a stripping party today.  This involves stripping out all of material from Autumn inside stall and remulching it. 

Thousands of viewers are following the giraffe's progress over the internet.

Watch the giraffe activity live from the zoo via a webcam by clicking here.


----------



## strollingbones

https://www.facebook.com/greenvillezoo?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## syrenn

Sarah G said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes first time mother's longer sometimes, but when you see the baby popping in and out, and it doesn't get born, it's time to do something. I don't hold out much hope for the baby but maybe giraffes are diff than horses and cows. Could be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it popping in and out.  The calf is moving but she doesn't even seem ready.
Click to expand...



it was sorta popping out yesterday. I was so excited seeing it pushing out.....and then... nothing.


----------



## syrenn

koshergrl said:


> Does anyone know if her water has broken? I think it must not have yet...usually that happens right as the baby is born and I hope the vets would have enough sense not to let her hang around for days after the water has broken..




ive been looking for that too! At one point the stuff on the ground was very wet..and i thought that may be the reason......

bbbuuuuttt....nnnnooo.....


i think its a sham!!!!


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> Updated: October 22, 2012
> 
> The Greenville Zoo reports on their Facebook page that their pregnant giraffe, Autumn had a good night and there are no changes in her condition.
> 
> Instead of a baby shower, zoo keepers plan to have a stripping party today.  This involves stripping out all of material from Autumn inside stall and remulching it.
> 
> Thousands of viewers are following the giraffe's progress over the internet.
> 
> Watch the giraffe activity live from the zoo via a webcam by clicking here.



well its striped and hosed down.... and been like that for at least an hour now. No new mulch yet.


----------



## Valerie

strollingbones said:


> they are born hooves first






Sorry for posting this at the lunch hour, but last night I found some other similar zoo videos which show exactly how it's probably going to happen...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYhPJaqBysY]Nashville Zoo Giraffe Birth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## koshergrl

First thing my daughter did this morning was check the giraffe cam, lol.

Apparently there's nothing to worry about...I guess multiple-day labor is normal in giraffes? Who knew!


----------



## Big Black Dog

Nothing inside of her room.  It's cleaned and empty...  Must be getting it ready for the stork to land.


----------



## koshergrl

I think mama giraffe hits the bars and does extreme sports when she's off cam.

I think it's all a huge hoax!


----------



## koshergrl

It's probably not even a female giraffe...I mean, do we really KNOW? Maybe it's a guy in a giraffe suit...and they're angling for giraffe welfare dollars or something.


----------



## strollingbones

well now we know what we are waiting for......


who knew all them youtube birth things were there lol


----------



## syrenn

our luck...she does in out of camera range.


----------



## syrenn

well shit... she is back with her tail up.


----------



## Sarah G

Valerie said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are born hooves first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for posting this at the lunch hour, but last night I found some other similar zoo videos which show exactly how it's probably going to happen...
Click to expand...


That one looks so small compared to what we see.


----------



## Sarah G

She looks so cute on the floor like that.  I'm glad they cleaned her space up for her today.


----------



## strollingbones

when my husband leaves at 5:30 am.....he gives me an update


----------



## strollingbones

she is restless.....you can see movement


----------



## Sarah G

She's like this all night long..  At some point she has to just have it.  Good lord..


----------



## Sarah G

Her baby daddy just lays over there sleeping.


----------



## strollingbones

walter is a bum..thats for sure....and yes you would think it would happen.....


----------



## Sarah G

She was just laying down and she put her head on her side like she was trying to comfort herself.  It's probably going to be soon.


----------



## Grandma

Now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grandma

The head is out !!


----------



## koshergrl

Here it comes!!!!!


----------



## Grandma

Ooops, no, it's two little hooves...


----------



## koshergrl

The head's not out yet...just hte front hooves.


----------



## koshergrl

What the heck are they doing with the cameras? My kids are gonna mutiny!


----------



## Grandma

WTF with the camera?


----------



## Grandma

I can't imagine being able to walk around while the kid's coming out.


----------



## Grandma

Aww, Walter's there watching...


----------



## koshergrl

Horses and cows do the same thing...the walking moves it. Then they deliver and take a quick step away..or if they lay down, they get up quick..


----------



## Grandma

The camera operator should be impeached.


----------



## koshergrl

Let's storm the zoo gates!


----------



## koshergrl

Arrrrggggg lol...I think we have the head, and I think we saw movement...


----------



## Grandma

She keeps looking back there like she's thinking, "You aren't out yet?"


----------



## Grandma

Water just broke.


----------



## koshergrl

you know, I still don't think the head is out.


----------



## Grandma

It is done.


----------



## koshergrl

Arg mom, get busy!!!!


----------



## Valerie

It's a..................... Giraffe!


----------



## koshergrl

When horses are in that position against a wall it's referred to as being 'cast' and they can't get up until they're rolled over the other way.


----------



## Grandma

It's breathing... does it look okay to you guys?


----------



## Valerie

Grandma said:


> It's breathing... does it look okay to you guys?






I think so, like Koshergrl said she probably just needs to be turned around..slowly nudged along by mom...?  Damn, I was logged off and about to go to sleep when I saw you post that her water broke! lol  Now I don't know when I'll get to sleep!


----------



## Valerie

Baby lifted her head up!    Tryyying to stand...


----------



## Valerie

Awwwwww wipeout!


----------



## Grandma

It's adorable!








Congratulations, Autumn, you've done well!


----------



## Grandma

Poor thing doesn't know what to do with all those legs


----------



## koshergrl

Doing great! Wow, I'm exhausted, how stressful was that, lol. And South Carolina has another Democratic voter! Quick, get it to the polls so it can get started, might be able to get in the mandatory six or seven votes before the election!


----------



## koshergrl

Bless his heart, he just keeps trying, lol.


----------



## koshergrl

He's up..and he's down. Wow that looks very uncomfortable, splits front and back!


----------



## Valerie

koshergrl said:


> He's up..and he's down. Wow that looks very uncomfortable, splits front and back!




  She almost had it then splat..face plant!


----------



## Valerie

Yes!  S/he is standing..I can go to bed now!  Well done, momma Autumn!


----------



## strollingbones

lol its so cute....i was so asleep


----------



## strollingbones

that is just a big old bundle of cute


----------



## strollingbones

autumn is a good momma


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> lol its so cute....i was so asleep



Me too, I just woke up and saw it.  How cute.  I saw it prancing around just a few minutes ago.


----------



## koshergrl

When it was first born, before it was up, every time mom would come close it would flap its ears like crazy, too adorable.


----------



## strollingbones

did the wee one get to see it?


----------



## strollingbones

you can scroll back on the small pics at the bottom......and see the first pics of 
bailey...


----------



## strollingbones

baby is walking to ther paddock and just falls down....damn this is too ctue


----------



## koshergrl

Laying down looks almost as difficult as standing up was, haha.


----------



## strollingbones

baby is trying it's little moves and keeps falling


----------



## strollingbones

o that was on purpose?


----------



## strollingbones

oooo quick a close up the staff is playing with the camera


----------



## koshergrl

The kids saw the whole thing, real time. We watched it instead of catching the usual evening shows.


----------



## strollingbones

i wonder how drunk the staff is about now?


----------



## strollingbones

o thats right it wasnt midnight there lol good ....i am glad she got to see it..that was my first thought when i realized she had given birth...


----------



## koshergrl

I want to kiss it!


----------



## strollingbones

see the perfect diamond on his side?  that is so cute


----------



## koshergrl

strollingbones said:


> i wonder how drunk the staff is about now?



They probably restrict themselves to smoke only while on duty. 

They have been really good about keeping the camera trained...


----------



## strollingbones

well they are breaking out the champagne now.....its running.....how damn cute


----------



## koshergrl

Look at it run around! The energy level is off the charts crazy!


----------



## strollingbones

have the humans been in yet?  i cant wait to see it with a human to realize how big it really is


----------



## strollingbones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q2LZOO7PVI]Baby Giraffe born at Greenville Zoo 10/22/12 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

that must have been scarey live....the baby looks dead


----------



## koshergrl

He..or she? I don't even know...was moving from the beginning. Not constantly, but just enough to show life. The bag pulled away from his face when he fell, and we could see his flanks move with his breath, so it was pretty obvious to me that he was ok. Not so much if you haven't seen big livestock birthed. But sheesh that period of time after the water broke before he was all the way out...sheer torture.


----------



## koshergrl

Giraffe aren't big on sleeping, I've noticed. Probably a risky venture out on the savannah...baby horse would have been snoozing hours ago.


----------



## strollingbones

funny watching it try to lay down......cant figure out the back legs and pushes itself back up


----------



## Sarah G

She just looks so cute standing there like what the heck is this place?

Can't wait to see her outside.  She'll be out of control.


----------



## strollingbones

i am only 3 hours away from the zoo


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> i am only 3 hours away from the zoo



Is there a place around there you can take that vacation?


----------



## strollingbones

Sarah G said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am only 3 hours away from the zoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a place around there you can take that vacation?
Click to expand...



that is what i am thinking.....


----------



## strollingbones

the baby looks so lost when she is not with it....just wobbly


----------



## Sarah G

That cam is blocked by my work.  Are they outside yet?


----------



## strollingbones

no so far they are not going out....i dont think the doors are open


----------



## Valerie

The Zoo created a slide show of baby pics available on their website.  

Greenville Zoo Baby Giraffe


The Greenville Zoo, Greenville, SC


----------



## koshergrl

They won't go out for a while; vet check and then they'll announce the first outing.


----------



## Valerie

Aww


----------



## Sarah G

Valerie said:


> Aww



So cute.  It's a she right?


----------



## peach174

Aww, the baby is so cute.
This baby looks bigger than the one that was born in the Zoo at Nashville.


----------



## syrenn

Grandma said:


> Now!!!!!!!!!





I cant believe i MISSD IT!!!


----------



## Valerie

Sarah G said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute.  It's a she right?
Click to expand...





I'm not sure as I haven't had time to look into it further yet...  

Also wondering what's the baby's name...?  Have they said yet?


----------



## syrenn

strollingbones said:


> Baby Giraffe born at Greenville Zoo 10/22/12 - YouTube




 


thanks bones!


----------



## Big Black Dog

Cool beans...  Good looking baby.  Thanks Bones for posting this on the board.


----------



## Valerie

syrenn said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe i MISSD IT!!!
Click to expand...




Bones posted the YouTube video!  I ALMOST missed it too, as I had logged off and was about to turn my computer off when I saw the thread got bumped and someone post that her water just broke... After she was born, for a few minutes I was a little worried as she was barely showing signs of any movement, so boy am I glad I checked out those other videos from the other zoos so I knew what to expect. It really was a thrill to witness those first steps too but also kind of heart wrenching for the first several bambi style stumbles...


----------



## Sarah G

> Baby Giraffe's Name, Sex To Be Unveiled Wednesday Afternoon
> 
> GREENVILLE, S.C. --
> The Greenville Zoo has a new face Tuesday.  After much anticipation, Autumn gave birth to a baby giraffe overnight.
> 
> After weeks of waiting, nearly 1 million web viewers have tuned in to see the birth live via the webcam positioned in the Masai giraffe barn.
> 
> It happened around midnight.  The calf was seen moving its head while 6-year-old mother Autumn cleaned and watched it.  It wasnt until about an hour later that the baby stood up for the first time.
> 
> Zoo officials dont expect to learn the giraffes gender until a physical Wednesday.
> 
> The zoo said on its Facebook page the pair will be placed on exhibit after the neonatal exam.  That gives them time to bond.
> 
> Zoo officials are expected to share details of the exam, including the giraffe's sex, height and weight and announce its name at 1 p.m.
> 
> Crystal Rose, Public Services Manager of the Greenville Zoo, says this is the first giraffe birth here.
> 
> "To be able to have a giraffe birth here at the Greenville Zoo, kind of puts us on the map," Rose said.
> 
> Rose says the calf will stay at the zoo for about a year, before it's moved to another zoo.
> 
> She says, hopefully there will be more big announcements to come. In the next couple of years, they say to expect 2 more giraffe births.
> 
> "The third baby, hopefully there will be a third baby, will stay here at the Greenville Zoo," Rose explained.
> 
> Baby Giraffe&#39;s Name, Sex To Be Unveiled Wednesday Afternoon | WSPA



Hope Autumn knows she's a rock star.  A million viewers!


----------



## strollingbones

we should know the sex of the calf soon


----------



## strollingbones

Its a boy!!! Named kiko which means son of autumn


----------



## Sarah G

> It's a boy! Greenville Zoo announces baby giraffe's name
> 
> GREENVILLE, SC (FOX Carolina) -
> The excitement surrounding the birth of a baby giraffe at the Greenville Zoo on Monday night overflowed on Wednesday when it's name was revealed.
> 
> 
> Greenville Zoo Director Jeff Bullock said Autumn, the zoo's Masai giraffe, went in to labor just before 11 p.m. Monday. At 11:49 p.m., the newest member of the zoo arrived.
> 
> "It's quite a blessing for us," Bullock said.
> 
> The male calf was walking at 12:45 a.m. and started to nurse at 1:52 a.m., Bullock said.
> 
> The sex of the newborn giraffe was not immediately known, but following a neonatal exam on Wednesday, officials announced the baby was a healthy boy and his name was Kiko.
> 
> "Lots of times when a male calf is born, everything hasn't necessarily gone into place at the moment, so once we get in there our vet will able to sex the baby and determine if it's a male or a female," said Zoo Public Services Manager Crystal Rose.
> 
> The results of that exam were announced during a press conference Wednesday. Bullock said the name Kiko means Autumn's child in Swahili.
> 
> In a foxcarolina.com web poll, 57 percent of users hoped it would be a girl. A name for the giraffe, for either gender, was selected from a local radio contest held earlier this year, officials said.
> 
> 
> SLIDESHOW: Baby giraffe born, takes first steps
> 
> About two weeks ago, it appeared that Autumn was getting close to having her calf, which turned out to be a false alarm. The close-call prompted zoo officials to install webcams so fascinated animal lovers all over the world could watch the birth, but the cameras were not available 24 hours a day.
> 
> Since the installation, the page has been viewed more than 1 million times, according to a representative for EarthCam. Viewers from Canada, the United Kingdom, Australia and across Europe have watched the video, in addition to the thousands across the United States.
> 
> According to an EarthCam representative, the giraffe camera had 210,000 views from countries including the United States, Sweden, Germany, New Zealand, Japan, Finland and France on Monday.
> 
> Following his exam, zoo officials said Kiko was 5'8" tall, and weigh more than 118 pounds. They said he will eventually grow to be about 16' tall and weigh as much as 2,600 pounds.
> 
> 
> Autumn is on a breeding loan from Boston's Franklin Park Zoo. She was paired with the zoo's male giraffe, 7-year-old Walter, who is from the San Diego Zoo. Franklin Park Zoo owns the calf, which will return to the northeast after it is raised by its mother. Autumn and Walter's second calf will go to the San Diego Zoo and their third calf will belong to the Greenville Zoo, per the breeding loan agreement.
> 
> 
> Bullock said the calf will stay in Greenville for at least a year. Officials said that the newborn giraffe will go on exhibit to the public immediately after Wednesday's press conference.
> 
> Visitors will see Kiko on exhibit with his mother, often seeing him nursing and sleeping, Bullock said. The mother and son will switch off exhibit time with new dad Walter. The zoo's ticket booth will keep guests informed as to who is on exhibit depending on the day and time.
> 
> 
> Giraffes, the tallest land animal in the world, have one of the longest gestation periods of any mammal - 15 months. They also give birth standing up.



Cute name.


----------



## strollingbones

Your Kiko Questions Answered | WSPA


----------

